# Razor burn



## macluver (Sep 16, 2006)

I apologize if there is already a thread on this, but here goes... I have  sensitive skin and I often get razor burn on my legs, bikini area, and underarms. It's embarassing and ugly. I've tried all kinds of different razors and shave gels, but nothing seems to help. Any ideas? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 16, 2006)

I forgot to shave my legs in the shower the other day (very common) and put on baby oil all over. I shaved my legs with that and didn't get one nick and was already moisterized. Try that!


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 16, 2006)

You might want to check out Tend Skin - it really helps me when I do my bikini line.


----------



## macluver (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks for the great ideas. I'll have to check those out!


----------



## atnaturesmercy (Sep 17, 2006)

I feel your pain. My skin is super sensitive and really prone to red bumps and ingrowns if I'm not extra careful. Waxing is really the best option to avoid razor burn completely, but if you can't do that, then at least make sure you exfoliate really well before you shave and use a single blade razor with a sensitive skin shave gel like Aveeno's. Change your razor often and try to go over the area lightly and as few times as possible. 

Here's the kicker... if you can stand the sting, splash the area with a little rubbing alcohol as soon as you get out of the shower. It'll definitely hurt for a second, but it'll disinfect any tiny cuts you might get while shaving and keep the area from getting infected and turning red. TendSkin works too, but seeing as the main ingredient is alcohol (mixed with a few exfoliators) you can save yourself some money by just using regular rubbing alcohol.


----------



## caffn8me (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *atnaturesmercy* 
_TendSkin works too, but seeing as the main ingredient is alcohol (mixed with a few exfoliators) you can save yourself some money by just using regular rubbing alcohol._

 
The active ingredient in Tend Skin is actually the acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin) rather than the alcohol.  The alcohol is simply there as a solvent.


----------



## atnaturesmercy (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_The active ingredient in Tend Skin is actually the acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin) rather than the alcohol.  The alcohol is simply there as a solvent._

 
TendSkin works on a few levels, by not only disinfecting the area but also exfoliating it with a salicylate. I suppose I just hesitate to spend a lot of money on something that can be achieved for a fraction of the price at home.


----------



## thestarsfall (Nov 6, 2006)

The aspirin would be used to reduce inflammation as it is an anti-inflamation drug...


----------



## msmack (Jan 29, 2007)

theres a homemade tend skin recipe here somewhere...


----------

